

Ask HN: In web video players, is volume control unnecessary? - gutenbee

It seems that volume can be adjusted in the OS or in hardware on every computer. Why do all web video players include a volume control?
======
benologist
I think it's necessary - Windows has the (awesome) per-application volume
control, OS X doesn't seem to have that which means you're setting the volume
on everything.

------
Khao
Yes they are necessary. When I plug headphones in my computer the sound is
really too strong when I go over about 30-40% of the volume control and each
step is way too big. I use youtube and grooveshark's volume control when I
have headphones and place it at about 50% so that I can have more control over
my volume using the vol up/down keys on my keyboard.

------
byoung2
I like to hear system alerts (email, IM) at regular volume, but turn down
YouTube when I'm supposed to be working.

------
hi_dan
I like it yeah. it allows you to listen to whatever else you want instead of
the you tube video , as an example

